# Grouse early or late?



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Was curious what everyones favorite time of year or conditions to hunt grouse, it seems as the year goes on they get up further out which leads to no shot, (noise,crunchy snow,etc) but early season its a jungle..been bout 3 yrs since ive hunted any and would like to get my dad back out, ahh the good ole days


----------



## MAB3160 (Sep 6, 2016)

What is a grouse..??? Haven't seen any in years....still a few left...not the same as the 80's...


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I go to michigan twice a year in sept and october. propably average 2 flushes an hour with well bred, but young dogs. their cycle just started on the upswing. I do hunt SE ohio, mostly in dec and January. we actually flushed a few more birds last year than we had for the last several years. but its still not very good. 0 flushes on many days. had a couple days when we flushed 3 different birds. Maybe average a flush every 3 hours. At least I get the dog out and we both get excercise. Did kill one in ohio last year. It dont happen very often for me. lol I am going tomorrow for the first time in ohio this year


----------



## Dirt (May 20, 2014)

1 bird in 4 hrs. Early and late. Not many birds because of habitat. Actually they seem to hold tighter late


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Save some pennies and head to Mich. I head up the first of Oct every year. You can hunt all the state forest you want and stay in snowmobile cabins fairly cheap. Buddy and I went for 6 days this year for $325 a piece (not including beer) Had over 150 flushes on woodcock and over 50 on grouse (most of them still there) Not sure who was more wore out, me or my 5year old Britt... Grouse are a little jumpy that time of year plus all the cover but the woodcock is a great bonus!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I always enjoyed late season because of the leaves having dropped. Of course it's been hard to find a grouse in Ohio for many years.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

joebertin said:


> I always enjoyed late season because of the leaves having dropped. Of course it's been hard to find a grouse in Ohio for many years.


This made me laugh! It had to be 40 years ago, I called a buddy of mine to say that grouse had just come in and we should "go get 'em!" He said, "Hell man! The leaves are still on and I can't hit those things when the leaves are down!" 

We had a spot south of Lisbon that was just crazu with grouse. It has to be 25-30 years since I've seen a grouse in Ohio!


----------

